# What fish/corals can I add to reef tank?



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I am setting up a reef tank (120 to 180 gallons, haven't decided yet).

From what I understand I can put corals, anemones, fish, invertabrates in there.

What types of fish are safe to put with corals, anemones and invertabrates?

What about starfish and seahorses?

I want as much diversity as possible without jeopardizing stability.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Seahorses will not work in a reef environment. The reef requires intense water currents, which are not suitable for Seahorses. In theory you could keep a very specialized reef, but this is not what you are wanting.

For fish selection in a reef, just keep the stocking light and only buy fish which will not eat corals or invertebrates. Tangs, Clownfish, Chromis, Hawkfish, Blennies, Gobies, some Wrasse, and usually Centropyge angelfish are compatible in a reef environment. It will be a lot easier to spend some time in an LFS and just ask, so that you can begin to get a feel for what species you like and dislike.


----------

